# Kathy B



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Her father passed away yesterday and her mom is in not in great shape either. She has been a great resource and independent rescuer on this board. Please keep her in your prayers as she deals with all life is throwing her way. And through all this she is trying to find rescue for 2 dogs.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

She had very helpful suggestions when I was getting Biscuit to foster and is always in there on the rescue boards.

I'm so sorry she is going through so much at once, she must have some strong shoulders--comes with the big heart.

Thoughts and prayers being sent.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know Maureen....


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you for posting. So sorry for Kathy's loss.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know. So sorry to hear she going through such a difficult time. ID


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Kathy I am so sorry , Please if there is anything you need call. You know where I am.
My thoughts are with you and your mom !
Your Dad was one of the best teachers I had in school many years ago.
Kathy you are an awsome person for all you do for everyone.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Kathy, my heart goes out to you. It's a devastating loss when you lose your dad. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Kathy, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy, I hope that you can feel the strength that your cyber buddies are sending you. I am so sorry that you lost your dad and your mom isn't doing well. Take care of yourself also.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kathy, prayers are being said for you and your family now as you go through this difficult time. Wishing you some measure of comfort right now. I wish that there was more that I could do to help. You will be in our minds and hearts. ((Hugs))


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sending prayers and well wishes for your mom Kathy and I am so sorry for the loss of your dad. Know that we are all here for you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kathy is so dedicated to dogs and such a good person-I am so sorry for the loss of your dad, and I am hoping things get better with your mom real soon. Please take care.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Kathy, I am very sorry for your loss. Prayers going your way...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kathy,

So sorry for you loss. Please take some time for yourself and your mom.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kathy, I am very sorry for your loss. I will be thinking of you and all of your family.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Wishing you strength during this difficult time.
We are sorry for your loss.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your father. You and your mother will be in my thoughts.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your father. You and your mother will be in my thoughts.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

May God bless and hold you, Kathy. You are a special one. All of our prayers go to you and your family at such a difficult time.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Kathy,

Please know that you are in my thoughts. I lost my Dad a long time ago and it still hurts. 

Wishing good vibes for you and your Mom.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness. Kathy I don't know you, but I lost my daddy suddenly as a teenager. My heart completely goes out to you.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending good vibes to you and your Mom.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, it has been a very long six months. The good thing is that he is no longer in pain and I hope he gets to see all the four legged fur kids that have gone before him.

A very special thank you to Maureen who was checking on me almost everyday and kept me going. You do not know how much your calls helped me through this.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Kathy, I only just saw this, I'm so sorry.







to you and your mother.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Kathy I just wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts, and I am sending hugs to you. I am very sorry I didnt see this sooner, if you need anything at all, let me know.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Kathy, I too am just seeing this. So sorry for your loss and take good care of yourself too during this difficult time. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Kathy, I'm also just seeing this. Please accept my sympathy in your loss. Good thoughts and prayers are on the way for you and your family.


----------

